# Sealing Gesso and Glitter



## megest (Mar 27, 2013)

This is canvas with acrylic and the roses are gesso with fine dry glitter on it. Now I want to seal the gesso/glitter so glitter will stop falling off. 
Suggestions?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8595318690/


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

I thought the flowers may have been stenciled at first, but a closer examination showed them all to be different. I dig this piece.


----------

